# Id help please



## beagle pup (Oct 21, 2016)

I found this the other day while walking around a friends lake the water is really down


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks kinda of like a Brewerton Sid Notch  Point.  

What do you experts think?


----------



## Willjo (Oct 21, 2016)

If it was in my area i would call it a Kirk Corner notched point, in other areas it may be called something else


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2016)

Willjo said:


> If it was in my area i would call it a Kirk Corner notched point, in other areas it may be called something else



This. Kirks date back to the Early Archaic period, 8,000-9,000 years old.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 28, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> This. Kirks date back to the Early Archaic period, 8,000-9,000 years old.



To think we can find something a man made almost 10000 years ago that is still in the same condition as when it was lost for what ever reason is mind boggling .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 28, 2016)

dpoole said:


> To think we can find something a man made almost 10000 years ago that is still in the same condition as when it was lost for what ever reason is mind boggling .


Yes, it is. Our "superior" steel knives and broadheads don't look so good after a year laying in the ground, much less several millenniums.


----------



## Kawaliga (Oct 28, 2016)

The person that made that point was very skilled. That is a super nice Kirk.


----------

